# Infected Tattoo



## nneecole (Jan 8, 2010)

A patient was seen for a tattoo that got infected. The doctor has cellulitis, infected tattoo and allergic reaction to the dye as the dx. What do I do with this? Do I need to do a date of injury? Do I need to code it as a chemical reaction to a dye? I was thinking to just code it with the dx of cellulitis. Help please.


----------



## EARREYGUE (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure but I would probably use
Cellulitis site of tattoo 682.*, Allergic reaction NOS 995.3 and tattoo 709.09.


----------

